# A Good Food Purchase               Chunky Campbells Soup



## Lon (May 23, 2016)

I grew up during WW 2 consuming lots of different varieties of Campbell soupsl and here just recently while shopping I saw and bought these slightly larger cans of Chunky Soups by Campbell. Two cans for $5.00. One can is a full meal for the average adult. A nice variety ---New England Clam Chouder with actually more clams than potatos & a sausage chicken veggie gumbo that is delicious.


----------



## Gemma (May 23, 2016)

Canned soups are good and a fast way to make a meal but my oh my are they loaded with sodium.  That New England Clam Chowder has 890 mg.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

My thoughts, too, Gemma.  Not a good purchase at all, IMO!

I'm not the best soup cook in the world but even my homemade tastes better than the canned variety.  And I can control the sodium.


----------



## Gemma (May 23, 2016)

Nothing wrong with occasionally consuming a canned soup Guitarist, but anyone watching their sodium intake would shy away from them.  It's a fast & easy meal for those that are in a hurry.  I prefer my homemade soups too.


----------



## tnthomas (May 23, 2016)

Gemma said:


> Canned soups are good and a fast way to make a meal but my oh my are they loaded with sodium.  That New England Clam Chowder has 890 mg.



Yea, that's a deal-breaker for me.  Used to be a salt fiend and have high blood pressure.  Conquered both problems, but am real protective nowadays.   We _were_ going to have our anniversary dinner at Outbacks, this past weekend, but after viewing the menu & nutrition facts- discovered unbelievable amounts of sodium....so we ended up at OliveGarden instead.

More Sodium = enhanced flavor = more $$


----------



## Cookie (May 23, 2016)

I like some of the Campbell's soups, but sadly they are not exactly the most healthy choice, IMO.  Too much salt, MSG and even sugar, for one thing, and it seems to have become too pricey for canned soup.  Sometimes the tomato goes on sale and I stock up at 69 cents a can, a winter comfort food treat with my grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## Don M. (May 23, 2016)

I've tried a can of this Chunky Soup a couple of times....but there is so much salt in it, that I have to drink a big glass of water afterwards to get the salt taste out of my mouth.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2016)

Soup is good in the winter.  In Georgia you have to turn up the AC to eat soup in the summer.  I'll try that chunky, Lon.  Sounds good.


----------



## jnos (May 23, 2016)

Hubby gets Progresso Soups to take for lunch or have when no meal is planned. Not sure how healthy they are but he likes them.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 23, 2016)

I don't buy Campbells soups. With all their money you would think they would put out at least one or two verities of gluten free soups. I make my own in large batches and freeze in meal portions for me. Tonight I made split pea soup with the ham bone from Easter that I had frozen. The weather will be getting warmer now and I thought I better serve it now. I know my family including me,won't  feel like eating a hot bowl of soup when it's 90 degrees out. It will be salad time for us very soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 23, 2016)

I only eat soups a few times a year, either in winter or when out camping.  Campbell's soups are pretty good Lon, I've bought the chunky versions a few times.  I think they're going to more healthy BPA-free can.  We don't like a lot of sodium, but don't have any health restrictions.  We sometimes buy the Progresso low sodium soups, or natural brands from the health food store.  Not cheap, but healthier ingredients in most of them.


----------

